

Ask HN: Can someone check my JS library? - anonhacker

I wrote a small JS library to do something useful, but I'm convinced that I'm doing something stupid with my code that makes me look amateurish. Would anyone be willing to give my code a look before i try and post it on HN? It's quite short and simple.
======
seyz
Don't be afraid by posting bad code, really. You should really consider to
publish the code on Github.

------
jyu
You could also check your code against JSLint or CoffeeLint

------
ayers
Contact is in profile, feel free to message me.

------
devonbarrett
Sure I'll have a look, email in profile.

------
prabhjotsl
sure email at prabhjot.singh.lamba.1@gmail.com

------
mgh
sure email martin at gameclosure.com

------
chrisrickard
github!

